# Your "go to" mexican recipe?



## SizzlininIN (Nov 7, 2007)

We're getting together with several other couples this coming Friday. We plan on a mexican/american dinner.  I know I'm making my homemade salsa and black bean salad and of course there will be margaritas....LOL!  

Anyway...I'd like to try out some new things also.  So whats your favorite mexican recipe to make and if you could please share it.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Caine (Nov 7, 2007)

Want to try some Mexican fusion? I developed this recipe a couple of years ago, but haven't made it in quite a while:

*Releno del Pollo *​
*Ingredients:*

1/4 cup canola oil
4 boneless, skinless, chicken thighs
1/2 lb sliced ham
1 bell pepper, julienned
1 cup Asadero cheese, shredded
1/2 cup black olives, sliced
1 clove garlic, chopped 
2 scallions, chopped 
2 jalapeño peppers, chopped 
1 bunch cilantro, chopped fine

*Coating:*

1/2 cup masa harina (corn flour)
1 Tbs Cumin
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp Mexican oregano
1/2 tsp ground coriander seed

*Preparation:*

Preheat oven to 375F. Pound thighs until doubled in size. Divide ham evenly among 4 thighs. Place 1/4 of julienned bell pepper on each thigh. Combine cheese, olives, garlic, scallions and jalapeños and divide evenly among 4 thighs. Sprinkle cilantro over all, then roll tightly and secure with butcher’s twine. Combine all ingredients of coating mix and dredge rolled thighs until evenly coated. 

In frying pan or cast iron skillet, cook coated thighs in canola oil over medium heat until lightly browned on all sides. Drain, then place on cookie sheet in preheated 375F oven for 15 minutes.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2007)

Sizz,
my kids and DH love chile rellenos, but with the amount of kids and grandkids and who ever, There is no way I'm standing there and frying these babies..So I buy the fresh long green peppers, you can use your favorite kind..I slit them in half, take out the seeds, then I mix up a box of tempura batter, dip the chiles in the batter and place cut side up on a cookie sheet,making sure there is some batter in the hollow..Then I fill the center with pepper jack cheese, put the tray in a 400 oven and just bake til cheese is bubbly and turning golden...
remove and either cut in half or let the gang fend for themselves...
kadesma


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 7, 2007)

A favorite around our house that's quick to make is enchilada pie.  
Ingredients:
18 fresh corn tortillas
1 and 1/2 lbs. ground beef
1 onion
2 cans sliced black olives
1 lb. Sharp Cheddar Cheese
3 stalks clelery
1 bunch cilantro
24 oz. enchilada sauce
your favorite hot sauce
cooking oil
Salt
Pepper
Chili Powder

This is made in a 9 X 12 cake pan
Heat oven to 350' F.

Brown the ground beef in a suitable skillet.  Season with chili powder, salt and pepper to taste.  Drain and rinse.  Dice the onion, slice the celery, and mince the cilantro.  Shred the cheese.

Heat 1/2 cup oil in a hot skillet
Spread an thin layer of enchilada sauce over the cake-pan bottom to coat.  Place 1 tortilla in the hot oil for about 3 seconds, flip, and immediately remove and drain on a paper towel.  Repeat with 5 more tortillas.  Place the tortillas on the pan bottom to cover.  Evenly spread half of the ground beef, diced onions, cilantro, olives, celery slices, and cheese evenly on the tortillas.  Sprinkle pepper over top.  Pour 1/3 of the sauce over this layer. 

Soften 6 more tortillas in the oil, one at a time, and place over the first layer of ingredients.  Repeat the process.  

Place the final layer of 6 softened tortillas on top, cover with the last sauce, and sprinkle with the last cheese.  Place in the oven and bake for 30 minutes.  Serve hot.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 7, 2007)

Chicken enchiladas. Mine are a little different, because I put sauteed peppers and onions in with the chicken. I'll try to remember to post the recipe when I get home.


----------



## QSis (Nov 7, 2007)

*Ground Turkey Enchiladas*

Sizz,

Here's one of my favorite recipes. Cooks.com - Recipe - Ground Turkey Enchiladas

I serve two enchiladas per person, on a bed of shredded lettuce. Then I top the hot enchiladas with a shredded mexican cheese blend, sliced black olives, chopped scallions, diced fresh tomatoes and diced avocado. The hot enchilada/cold salad thing is terrific, and this is a relatively healthy, definitely filling, meal.

Lee


----------



## QSis (Nov 7, 2007)

kadesma said:


> Sizz,
> my kids and DH love chile rellenos, but with the amount of kids and grandkids and who ever, There is no way I'm standing there and frying these babies..So I buy the fresh long green peppers, you can use your favorite kind..I slit them in half, take out the seeds, then I mix up a box of tempura batter, dip the chiles in the batter and place cut side up on a cookie sheet,making sure there is some batter in the hollow..Then I fill the center with pepper jack cheese, put the tray in a 400 oven and just bake til cheese is bubbly and turning golden...
> remove and either cut in half or let the gang fend for themselves...
> kadesma


 
Now, hold the phone here, kadesma!  I definitely need more detail with THIS one!

I adore chile rellenos, and order them whenever I am in a Mexican restaurant.  I have made them several times, but roasting, peeling, stuffing, battering and frying the darned peppers are a pain in the dupa!

So, what kind of peppers do you get?  Poblanos?  You don't bother roasting and peeling first, you just go with fresh ones?  Do they taste raw when you are eating them?  How long in a 400 oven?

I would SO love your recipe to taste like my beloved rellenos, but it sounds too easy to be true!  

Lee


----------



## Katie H (Nov 7, 2007)

We really,  really like quesadillas.  They're easy to make and can  be created with almost any kind of filling.  Shredded beef, pork or chicken.  Just add salsa, cheese, etc.

I  also like to make  dessert quesadillas  using canned pie fillings and flour tortillas.  Cherry filling with toasted almonds.  Apple  filling with chopped pecans.  I serve the dessert ones with whipped cream.  Yummy.


----------



## bigjimbray (Nov 7, 2007)

I like to make Pozole, pork, cabbage, hominy soup


----------



## Bilby (Nov 7, 2007)

Fajitas or prawn nachos.


----------



## Dina (Nov 7, 2007)

Caine said:


> *Releno del Pollo*


Relleno de Pollo is chicken filling.  I have saved this recipe.


----------



## jet (Nov 7, 2007)

Katie E said:


> We really,  really like quesadillas.  They're easy to make and can  be created with almost any kind of filling.  Shredded beef, pork or chicken...



or even tuna.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Nov 8, 2007)

*Mexican recipe*

*This is my "go to" recipe, and I'll be making it in the morning for company tomorrow night. Lately, I've been making this in the crockpot instead of the stovetop and I think it is even better that way. *



*Pollo con Salsa Roja y Chorizo (Chicken with Red Chile Sauce and Sausage)*


6 chicken drumsticks and 6 thighs, skinned
2 tbs oil
½ pound ground fresh chorizo (or buy fresh chorizo links and remove the casings)

Salsa roja (recipe follows, but you can also use a large can of enchilada sauce)

6 dried chiles guajillo (long and dark red, smooth skin)
3 dried chiles ancho or pasilla (shorter and darker- wrinkled skin)
3 or 4 roma tomatoes (or a medium can of diced tomatoes)
¼ onion
2 cloves garlic
1 and ½ cups chicken broth 
2 TBS corn oil 
salt to taste

Since the chiles guajillo are hotter than the chiles ancho, you may want to modify the mix if you want milder sauce. Remove the stems, seeds and membranes and soak in hot water for 20 minutes.  Meanwhile, peel the tomatoes*, garlic and onion and cut into pieces.

Drain the chiles and transfer to a blender. Add the peeled tomatoes, onion,, garlic and broth and puree.

Heat the oil in a saucepan and add the pureed sauce. Stir a bit to let it bloom. Simmer for 10 minutes over low heat and add salt to taste.

Using a heavy, deep frying pan with sides at least 3 “ high, brown the chicken well in the oil in two batches, remove from pan and set aside. Add chorizo and sauté for a few minutes. Drain excess oil and add 1 cup of the sauce. Mix well, then add chicken pieces and cover with the remaining sauce. Bring to a simmer, and then cook for about 60-75 minutes.

To serve, let the tender chicken literally fall off the bone into a hot, fresh soft corn tortilla. Roll it up and enjoy. Garnish with chopped avocado, onion, radish or cheese if you want. You could serve this with Mexicana rice and/or beans, or just some fresh fruit (mango, pineapple, papaya, etc.)


*This is easy if you dip them in boiling water for a few minutes, the skins just peel off. You can also use canned, diced tomatoes,


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 8, 2007)

*Enchiladas Mexicanas*

Filling:
1 whole skinless, boneless chicken breast
3 cups water
2 bay leaves
3 tbsp. olive oil
1/2 each red, green and yellow bell pepper, thinly sliced
1/2 medium onion, thinly sliced
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 tbsp. oregano
1 medium tomato, thinly sliced
Salt and pepper to taste

Sauce: 
20 tomatillos
2 jalapeno peppers, cut in half
1/4 medium onion, finely chopped
1/2 bunch cilantro, finely chopped

or 1 24-oz. can enchilada sauce

Enchiladas:
8 corn tortillas
1 cup shredded Monterey jack cheese or queso blanco 
1 cup sour cream

To cook filling:
Place the chicken in a saucepan with 3 cups water and the bay leaves. Bring to a boil and simmer for 30 minutes. Drain and shred chicken; set aside.

Pour olive oil in a saute pan over medium heat. Add the onion, peppers, garlic, oregano and tomato. Cook for 5 minutes. Add the shredded chicken; season with salt and pepper and cook for 5 more minutes. Set aside.

To prepare sauce: Husk and rinse tomatillos and place them in a saucepan with the jalapenos; cover with water and cook over high heat for 15 minutes or till tomatillos turn pale green. Drain the water and place the ingredients in a blender; mix until well blended. Stir in the chopped onions and cilantro; season with salt and pepper to taste.

To prepare enchiladas: Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly coat the bottom of a 9x13-in. baking dish with sauce. One by one, fill tortillas with the filling. Roll them up and place in the baking dish. Top with sauce, covering tortillas completely. Sprinkle with grated cheese and bake uncovered for 20-25 minutes or until hot and cheese is melted. Serve with sour cream.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Nov 8, 2007)

GotGarlic, your salsa verde is perfect and very authentic. I make it all the time and we use it liberally. I usually add a clove or two of garlic. The enchiladas sound wonderful as well; I like the addition of peppers. One thing that surprised me is that Mexican cooks do not put their enchiladas in the oven, probably because most Mexican kitchens do not have ovens. They roll them up, pour a little sauce on them, sprinkle with a little cheese and serve them. That does preserve the shape of the tortilla a bit better and I have come to prefer them that way.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 8, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:


> We're getting together with several other couples this coming Friday. We plan on a mexican/american dinner. I know I'm making my homemade salsa and black bean salad and of course there will be margaritas....LOL!
> 
> Anyway...I'd like to try out some new things also. So whats your favorite mexican recipe to make and if you could please share it.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


 
For entertaining, I would go with Chicken Mole as the main attraction. When I can get to my go-to recipe, will share... Meanwhile, Emerile's look's good & close to mine:

Tequila-Marinated Chicken with Mexican Mole Sauce


For a more casual dinner, a suggestion for a main entree & easy dish is Mexican Lasagna. Will post if you're interested. For dessert, I would make flan -- Several recipes posted on this site; or Mexican fried ice cream (recipes posted here as well). Have another recipe for mexican meatballs as an appy. Let me know if you're interested. Have a great party.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 8, 2007)

MexicoKaren said:


> GotGarlic, your salsa verde is perfect and very authentic. I make it all the time and we use it liberally. I usually add a clove or two of garlic. The enchiladas sound wonderful as well; I like the addition of peppers. One thing that surprised me is that Mexican cooks do not put their enchiladas in the oven, probably because most Mexican kitchens do not have ovens. They roll them up, pour a little sauce on them, sprinkle with a little cheese and serve them. That does preserve the shape of the tortilla a bit better and I have come to prefer them that way.



Hey, thanks  You're right, the original recipe didn't bake them, but when I take them for a potluck, as the poster of this thread wants to do, I bake them in my trusty great big Pampered Chef stone and it keeps them good and hot till serving time.

I love these enchiladas. Last year, I took them to a potluck at the home of friends who moved here from Colorado and Walter said they were the best he had ever had


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2007)

Message for Dave hutchins;  That's Mr. Goodweed, thank you.

Seeeeeya; Mr. Goodweed of the North


----------



## Clienta (Nov 8, 2007)

We like to make fish tacos & salsa verde (recipe posted above). Saute bite size pieces of snapper or grouper with olive oil, lime, cilantro, s&p. Serve on warm corn torillas wih cabbage, chopped onion, cilantro & a slice of avocado.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 8, 2007)

My favorite go to recipe/s is/are:

Spanish rice - caramelize peppers and red or green peppers, cooked white rice, tossed with Rotel, add some cilantro and fresh lime juice.

My other favorite is white chicken enchiladas - they are great topped with fresh salsa.  If you want the recipe I'll be glad to send it to you tonight.  I don't have it with me at work.  Just send me a PM so I'll be sure to see it.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 8, 2007)

Guacomole:

2 avocadoes
1 tomatoes
1 small red onion
1 buch cilantro
Juice of 1 lime
1-2 Jalapenno peppers
salt pepper to taste


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 8, 2007)

Also I love Mexican chicken soup I used to make, until I lost the recipe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2007)

Speaking of TEX/Mex meals, we made up some for guests that were supposed to come over for dinner togight.  They didn't show.  I had ready for them chicken enchiladas, Beef-Tamale Pie with home made tamale sauce, freshly made guacomole, seasoned refried beans, and veggie fixin's to go with it all.  I even had made up some flan for desert.  Well, I have some other freinds who we like to get together with.  So I just used the left over fresh-corn-tortillas to make tacos for DW and me, half with the extra, unused chicken enchilada meat, half with shredded beef.  I will be using the great outdoor refrigerator to keep everything at a safe temp (that would be my car on a 25 degree night), as my fridge is too full to handle those meals still in the pans.  Tonight will be a grand meal with good freinds.  Those who didn't show, well sorry 'bout their bad luck.

Can you tell that I'm a bit miffed?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2007)

Oops!  The guests were supposed to show up nest Tuesday.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bilby (Nov 8, 2007)

Well if the food will freeze, at least you won't have much to do for Tuesday!  Otherwise, you've got your meals for the rest of the week!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 8, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Oops!  The guests were supposed to show up nest Tuesday.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



So, your practice run was a success then?


----------



## bigjimbray (Nov 9, 2007)

I am thinking about makeing a mexican christmas dinner, instead of the traditonal one.
My son is going to help make tamales, I like to start off with a nice bowl of albondigas,
then have green enchaladas, a green salad, beef and pork tamales, and finsh with some
flan and sauce. and some ice cold sangria.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you all so much!  We've been sick on this end so no mexican night took place unfortunetly last week but believe me we plan on doing this after Thanksgiving and I can't wait. Today is the first day I've been able to get back on here so I'm sorry for the delay in thanking all of you. The recipes and ideas are amazing and I can't wait to try them. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## lpb (Nov 28, 2007)

*fiesta night*

I'm definitely going to have to have a fiesta night real soon...this all sounds so good!  I also just remembered about a fish quesadilla I haven't made in a while with sauteed trout, onions, jalapenos, taco seasonings and corn sandwiched between two tortillas, topped with cheese and melted in the oven. I might try that again real soon, or the enchilada pie and desert quesadillas-yum!

lpb

Printed Big


----------

